# Are Your Seeds GMO?



## Termy (Jul 29, 2021)

As far as I know it makes little or no difference to the nutritional value of the foods. 

However they bear barren fruit. Gardens and whatever used to reproduce, if you had tomatoes, you might not think you still have them but next year you find them behind the garage or whatever. 

If not GMO, you can get the seeds right there in what you grew, but not if they're GMO. 

Imagine making people buy your product every year. 

There are places that sell non GMO seeds, many of them survival places, you know the type, never shot anyone but has 5 assault rifles in the basement. More expensive of course but see you get the seeds back, what comes from the plants will grow. You could conceivably just put those in the bag. 

This is all just trying to be a little bit closer to natural. I also like grass fed beef, perch from the ocean rather than the fresh water ones. If I see free range eggs reasonable I will buy them. 

A penny for your thoughts. 

T


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't worry about GMO seeds in all the things I plant, because they are really not available to you and me - only large scale farmers.  Tomatoes might be the first thing that shows up in retail, but I'm sure I'll get a warning...by maybe a ridiculously high price!


----------



## summer57 (Jul 30, 2021)

Pepperhead is correct, these seeds are sold to farmers only and are not available at retain stores.
However -- GMO seeds are not sterile. They can reproduce just like any plant seed by blowing in the wind etc., but farmers are supposed to agree not to replant the resulting seeds.
Interesting that the US has many, many more GMO crops than Europe which seems to have just GMO corn crop grown in Spain.  there may be others but I didn't find any.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 30, 2021)

Semi off topic here, but I had a cousin was a Police Officer. To make. few extra bucks he would work  second job guarding the corn fields of a National lab that was doing plan biology research to develop plants with increased productivity among other things.  Not sure exactly what they were doing, as Im sure it was classified, but back in the day I found it funny that he was paid to sit in his car in he middle of a corn field and got paid handsomely for it too.

Here is a brief description from the lab website.  Im a science geek, so I find this kinda thing interesting.

_"The plant biology group at CSHL focuses on plant development and gene expression, in an effort to uncover basic mechanisms that could lead to increased crop productivity, increased biodiversity and exploring the potential of  biofuels. Researchers use Arabidopsis, maize, tomato and duckweed as model systems to uncover the principles that govern plant growth. Much of this work takes place on 12 acres of farmland at the nearby CSHL Uplands Farm, where expert staff raise crops and Arabidopsis plants for study. Research also involves bioinformatics and quantitative analysis of large data sets for functional genomics and developmental genetics, and has contributed to more than two dozen large scale collaborative genome projects funded by the National Science Foundation, the Department of Energy, and the United States Department of Agriculture."_


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> Semi off topic here, but I had a cousin was a Police Officer. To make. few extra bucks he would work  second job guarding the corn fields of a National lab that was doing plan biology research to develop plants with increased productivity among other things.  Not sure exactly what they were doing, as Im sure it was classified, but back in the day I found it funny that he was paid to sit in his car in he middle of a corn field and got paid handsomely for it too.
> 
> Here is a brief description from the lab website.  Im a science geek, so I find this kinda thing interesting.
> 
> _"The plant biology group at CSHL focuses on plant development and gene expression, in an effort to uncover basic mechanisms that could lead to increased crop productivity, increased biodiversity and exploring the potential of  biofuels. Researchers use Arabidopsis, maize, tomato and duckweed as model systems to uncover the principles that govern plant growth. Much of this work takes place on 12 acres of farmland at the nearby CSHL Uplands Farm, where expert staff raise crops and Arabidopsis plants for study. Research also involves bioinformatics and quantitative analysis of large data sets for functional genomics and developmental genetics, and has contributed to more than two dozen large scale collaborative genome projects funded by the National Science Foundation, the Department of Energy, and the United States Department of Agriculture."_


Greenpeace and other extreme groups have attacked and destroyed test fields in Europe and elsewhere because they have seriously misguided ideas about GMOs and what they are, so it makes sense to hire guards to protect them. .

https://slate.com/technology/2013/0...o-activists-lie-about-protest-and-safety.html

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.4161/gmcr.21231

Btw, most farmers buy patented hybrid seeds every year because it's easier, less expensive and more effective (higher germination rate) than saving seeds.


----------



## Termy (Jul 30, 2021)

I think I used the wrong term here. I think I meant cloned seeds. Not sure. Interesting in a web search they sat these things are not GMO but then give a list of suppliers of non-GMO seeds. 

T


----------



## Termy (Jul 30, 2021)

Morning glory seeds might be GMO and/or made not to reproduce. Reason being is that the seeds contain lysergic acid amide, which converts nicely to lysergic acid diethylamide - LSD. They are coated to prevent that use, but if you get your hands on some fertile plants. 

T


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 30, 2021)

I have no experience with most kinds of flowers, since I grow almost only food - unless I get free seeds, when ordering seeds, like the zinnia seeds I got this year.  As for cloned seeds, I assume this would refer to seeds from clones, which would mean that the seed producer finds the best plant, whether that refers to size, flavor,  flower production, color, etc., then clones it, and continues to clone it, and get the seeds from it.  Nothing bad about the seeds, or the plants, and it keeps the variety from changing, from year to year.


----------

